# What do you use as a training drag?



## Broff (Mar 14, 2013)

I am looking for something that is light enough to start the ponies. I find that a tire is too heavy, a car tire that is, and a bicycle tire is too light. I am thinking perhaps a motorcycle tire (not sure where to find a worn out one for free).

I was wondering if there was something else that I could use.

Spring is around the corner and I want to be part of it!


----------



## ckmini (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Broff,

I use tires, I think they were originally trailer tires (found used ones for free on craigslist) and attached a singletree and 5' of rope that attached to my traces. They are heavy to actually pick up, but dragging isn't so bad. Granted, I don't ask them to pull the drag for long periods of time, but it does get the used to pulling (and if they do want to get spooky, it's heavy enough that it's not going to go flailing behind them. The picture is of my 42" shetland, but my minis pull it just fine.


----------



## Never2Mini (Mar 14, 2013)

I been thinking the same question




I need to make me something like that CKmini. Is that a regular horse size singletree ? Reason I ask I have a couple old ones that I was wondering about rigging up to use.


----------



## ckmini (Mar 14, 2013)

The tree is pony sized, 22" I believe (I can measure to be sure if you like) it is a little tricky to maneuver at time, especially if you're not a very experienced with long-lineing, but I have found that it works well for me (and the last 3 horses I trained). It's a great strength builder too, especially for encouraging them to put their heads down and really stretch.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 14, 2013)

I, too, use tires. But I've also used tarps (lite, but noisy and flappy), poles - pvc (also lite), a "surf board", a "pallet" made for pulling (for draft horses and has an implement seat on it), actual trees and logs...

I've used metal single trees - larger pony or horse sized (have to measure) and I've also made my own from tools that have broken (broom or shovel handle) - think I made them 2 ft long. Standard in one of my catalogs says 26", 28" or 30" for ponies... If you want "true" size - measure from side to side (straight board behind your horse) from outside of widest area to outside of widest area w/ board level. Now have metal and wooden double trees with single trees - I would have to measure them.

Pics:
















The "drag" - working the pasture.






The draft horse drag, w/ me driving the pair. Folks were amazed that they could pull it this way w/o proper harness.


----------



## Never2Mini (Mar 15, 2013)

That is so cool PaintPonylvr. I so want to get into driving and pulling. Looks like so much fun ! Love the pasture drag idea. Now to get DH to help me make some neat drags. The drag would be awesome for dragging my ring instead of using the 4wheeler.


----------



## Broff (Mar 15, 2013)

My husband makes a wheeless cart made out of PVC pipes and it is really great for training and I can attach platic jugs with pebbles in it, bags with empty pop cans, works great.

I need to get a neck collar if I am going to pull a tire. With the weight, the neck strap digs into the top of the neck and it bothers me. This is why I asked if there was something a bit lighter to help them get the feel of pulling something heavier.

I have a couple of potential pair that I need to get going but it is so hard to find help in my area, very little interest in driving. Sad.


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 15, 2013)

I seem to be the odd man out here, because I don't use a "drag" in my training. But then, I didn't use side reins either until I encountered a mini that needed them. We go from ground driving, to noises behind, maybe having a plastic sled pulled behind them, tension on the traces, and a PVC travois to get them used to shafts and something behind them. Then we get them used to the actual cart. To me, it doesn't seem like having them drag a tire (or similar) is really that much like a cart behind them. The cart should roll along and not be hard to pull if it is well balanced. Am I the ONLY one that doesn't use a drag in training?


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 16, 2013)

No, I haven't used a "drag" for all of ours. BUT the ones that I have, have been easier and better later when I went to carts. It's also one extra step to help with getting mine more reliable or used to more "stuff" before taking off in a wheeled vehicle. Also - most of mine are quite a bit larger than your minis - I like that extra step to make them solid and to see where they are before I "ride behind them"...

For me, several things - a drag was easier to do than a set of shafts first; getting them used to a tire also got them used to "other stuff" - so that they could/would pull other things (such as the trees - which both pull harder and are heavier than a wheeled cart). My ponies all do seem to be a little surprised when we get out on the road with a wheeled vechicle.

All that said - the filly that went with me 3 years ago when I was getting actual lessons in driving singles & pairs and then hands on help & directions with my two ponies. She had some concentrated work from December thru Feb (10 weeks) that included ground work, tarp work, ground driving and pulling some different drags. She was hooked to a cart a handful of times -in the 60' round pen. Took her with me to a plow day today - hadn't planned on hooking her as she hasn't been worked "as a pair" and I didn't have a single pleasure harness or a cart with me. BUT I hitched her next to her dam and ground drove them. It went well - and with a header steadying them as a pair, I hitched them. I then drove off with her - and had a GREAT drive w/ my little wagon for about 30 minutes.

I don't have any pics from the side or front that show our wagon - but here's a pic I took while handling the lines in one hand, right before I finished our drive. GG is the darker pinto on the right - Bell, on the left, is her dam. GG is now taller than Bell...






For me - having my ponies work with a "drag" is another step in training for them, making them more steady & solid AND makes me more comfortable and confident.

****to noises behind, maybe having a plastic sled pulled behind them, tension on the traces, and a PVC travois to get them used to shafts and something behind them. ****

and this, to me, is a "drag". They are all intended to teach them how to deal w/ pulling/pressure on the breast collar or neck collar & hames, with having something move behind them and with pressure against their sides... I just use different pieces of equipment to attain the same thing,



- including some unconventional ones.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 17, 2013)

Paula, I love your pasture drag! My hubby said he could put me and minis to work and save the gas on his *hunting* ATV.


----------



## studiowvw (Mar 17, 2013)

You are inspiring me to put my minis to work, Paula!

I've never hitched Lacey to the Otter sled yet, but I think I'm going to use her to help clean up the paddock where the mini boys and weanling paint Rose are spending their days (and making a mess!). It's my riding/driving ring. The tractor has a great bucket, but I am so not a tractor person, and it's heavy so it makes indents in the ground.

I guess first thing she would have to learn her responsibility (which is to stop and stand while I'm shovelling). She does have a good whoa, but she would have to understand the "job" - i.e. we walk a few steps, then stop until I tell her to go on. I guess the way to go about it would be to have a safety rope in place.

The Otter sled is a heavy thing that doesn't slide well, so she would find it a bit of work to move it.

The boys can watch and learn


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 17, 2013)

studiowvw - To get her used to her job, put a halter and tie rope on her and each time you stop (whoa), stop at her post that you can tie to. go forward and tie her up.

But honestly - when I was pulling manure back to the compost heap in 32 gallon trash cans, I didn't have the horse drag the can around. I used a much smaller container ($5 tub from wal-mart works), drug it around by a rope to its handle & used a pick to pick up manure. Could empty 2 1/2 or 3 of those into the 32 gallon trash can, than put the two trash cans on the panel and drug it back to the manure pile.

I now cheat - I have a little wheeled cart that holds the round tub. Work s pretty neat... lots easier. Then still empty those into the trashcans. I don't leave the pony hooke to the drag when I'm picking up manure. I would work on filling trash cans - in some pastures I could leave them until I had up to 8 full. Then I'd spend the time to haul them to the back when I could... Off and on, when I've had help, I also put them (could put 8 trash cans in the trash trailer which my truck pulled) but they had to be lifted UP above my waist to get them into the bed of the trash trailer (a ford Courier bed). That moved manure faster but I sure couldn't do it alone.

I think that's a great job for them to help out...LOL.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 17, 2013)

Broff said:


> My husband makes a wheeless cart made out of PVC pipes and it is really great for training and I can attach platic jugs with pebbles in it, bags with empty pop cans, works great.


Do you have any pictures of this?


----------



## Elizabeth Pannill (Mar 17, 2013)

This video is of my gelding Machiotto ( Mackie ) in his 4th week of driving training. He started to pull the drag last week. My trainer said - he may be hitched next week if he continues to progress as he is in the video. This trainer is a very experienced with driving horses - trains all sizes .



Elizabeth in Texas


----------



## studiowvw (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking good! I like the way she handles the lines. I think she's done it before





Paula, what I usually do is rake the manure in piles, then go around with the tractor and pick it up. All heavy, boring work, but at least once it's in the bucket, the tractor does the rest of the work. But the tractor is loud, heavy and size-wise is overkill for this job.

What I will do is rake into piles, (there's lots of hay this time plus the manure) then go around and collect that. Keeping the loads fairly small so as not to discourage her.

Also, when thinking about it, I recalled that my paint Spinner is a lot better at being patient, especially when treats are involved



Since he is a horse, he could pull more per load. So I might do more with him than Lacey.

I was having him pull a pole down through the barnyard a few weeks ago. When we passed the minis who were nibbling hay, Diesel got silly and jumped into the rigging between Spinner and the whiffletree. I thought we were going to have a serious wreck, but Spinner stopped and stood still until I disentangled Diesel and sent him away.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 20, 2013)

rubyviewminis said:


> Paula, I love your pasture drag! My hubby said he could put me and minis to work and save the gas on his *hunting* ATV.


That was part of the reason I wanted to use the ponies. NO, or much less, usage of fuel/gas run equipment...

Here's another pic of a much nicer drag. The "palomino" gelding is out of my first pair driving mare - Bell. The black mare is related thru sires' side to him. Different file extension - i can't change or post regular pic so here is a link - https://plus.google.com/photos/103622225470430126127/albums/5607161953727729985/5753964383398494322?banner=pwa


----------



## studiowvw (Mar 22, 2013)

Do you have chainlink on the bottom of the drag?


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Mar 22, 2013)

I would consider making something like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTJNyVQayrA


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 24, 2013)

studiowvw said:


> Do you have chainlink on the bottom of the drag?


yes... I'll see if there is another pic that shows that part better...


----------



## Broff (Mar 25, 2013)

paintponylvr said:


> Do you have any pictures of this?


I'm sorry I missed that question. I could not find one but I will try to take one. It is simple: two PVC pipes for shaves, cross piece where the single tree attaches and pliable small pvc pipes bent to make 'wheels': voila!


----------

